# Novice Obedience!!!



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger had his last Obedience Class today and he got 1st place!!!! I'm so proud of my baby boy!!! Next up CGC!!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

WTG! Congrats!:toasting:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Great job!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for the both of you! Hope to see more fame, glory and RIBBONS! PICTURES!!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

My friend was supposed to come and take pictures but she forgot lol. His sits were really crooked though, he does them straight on at home lol go figure  we couldn't use treats and he really wanted a treat so I guess he was making sure I knew he wanted a treat by sitting really crooked and staring at me haha.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats! That's neat that they place you in class. Ours was just a pass/fail. Kudos!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats! That's great!


----------

